# GAL FERREIRA - GALLERY



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

IFBB Body Fitness World Overall Champion GAL FERREIRA Special Gallery:

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com.br/?pagina=galeria&id=72157624062271016


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Let me tel you where I am at

I couldnt not give a rats ar5e about her dedication, diet or any sh1t like that..

When I look at her, all I see is a fckin fit bird

Well done, not for training

But for making me prev lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

zomg, kinky pvc type boots with a body like that, stunning.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Let me tel you where I am at
> 
> I couldnt not give a rats ar5e about her dedication, diet or any sh1t like that..
> 
> ...


Ha ha, what he said :lol:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

omg


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have to agree with JW, in fact I'd go further and say she's not that fit looking

Had better:rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I love that look, the long haired olive skinned type, almost gypsy'esq if you will.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep,supahot! Dorian Yates just married her recently


----------

